# New to the site



## Loganx45 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey All,

New to the site but not new to TRT. Looking to learn and share experiences with you all.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes you already did an intro a couple days ago. Short term memory loss is an early sign of dementia


----------



## Loganx45 (Feb 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Yes you already did an intro a couple days ago. Short term memory loss is an early sign of dementia



It is my old age kicking in


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 17, 2018)

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Arslan (Feb 17, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 17, 2018)

welcome brother


----------



## jrsgym (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to UGBB.


----------

